

Facebook uses people you know to get you to sign up - rishi
http://gettingmoreawesome.blogspot.com/2009/09/facebook-uses-people-you-know-to-sign.html

======
johnnybgoode
Personally, I find these emails annoying. I don't doubt that they work in
general, though.

------
steffes
Great points rishi. Facebook can teach us all a lesson in social networking
and how to improve our own web 2.0 products.

~~~
cpach
Beware, a strategy like this might aswell backlash. Maybe it would not be as
easy to get away with if you're not the 4th largest site in the world.

------
crpatino
wow! keep with the good work, captain obvious. sure they do!!! that´s why they
grew that big! if a regular site sends you that crap, it is spam... if your
pals send it, you cannot just say no.

